
Multi Language Transformation - agbell
https://github.com/jkoppel/cubix/blob/master/README.md
======
lioeters
From the paper linked to in the README, this is:

"a new approach for building source-to-source transformations that can run on
multiple programming languages, based on a new way of representing programs
called incremental parametric syntax. We implement this approach in Haskell in
our Cubix system, and construct incremental parametric syntaxes for C, Java,
JavaScript, Lua, and Python."

[http://www.jameskoppel.com/files/papers/oopsla18main-p221-p....](http://www.jameskoppel.com/files/papers/oopsla18main-p221-p.pdf)

\---

A couple of (somewhat) related projects I came across recently:

AST Explorer
[https://github.com/fkling/astexplorer/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/fkling/astexplorer/blob/master/README.md)

Sparser the Universal Parser
[https://github.com/Unibeautify/sparser#readme](https://github.com/Unibeautify/sparser#readme)

What these have in common is that they include a collection of parsers, which
represent programs in a language-agnostic data structure.

